# Chuyên gia Viện dinh dưỡng chỉ ra 5 sai lầm mẹ nuôi con khiến trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng



## mai lan (11/6/18)

*Hiện nay, tỷ lệ trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi bị suy dinh dưỡng thể nhẹ cân là 14,1%, suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi là 24,6%. Suy dinh dưỡng do nhiều nguyên nhân...*

Hiện nay, tỷ lệ trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi bị suy dinh dưỡng thể nhẹ cân là 14,1%, suy dinh dưỡng thấp còi là 24,6%. Suy dinh dưỡng do nhiều nguyên nhân, trong đó có nguyên nhân từ những sai lầm trong nuôi dưỡng và chăm sóc trẻ của các bậc cha mẹ đã làm ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển thể chất, vận động và trí thông minh của trẻ.
Sau đây là 5 sai lầm bà mẹ thường gặp khi nuôi con:

*Không cho con bú sữa mẹ*
Năm 2005, tỷ lệ nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ là 15,5%, hiện nay tỷ lệ này ở mức 19,6% và Việt Nam đang nằm trong nhóm có tỷ lệ nuôi con bằng sữa mẹ thấp.Theo kết quả nghiên cứu tại Kiến Thụy, Hải Phòng, tỷ lệ bà mẹ cho con bú sau sinh 1 giờ đầu là 55,2%, nhưng tỷ lệ bà mẹ cho con bú hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu là 20,2%.

Mặc dù sữa mẹ có nhiều lợi ích cho trẻ, nhưng không phải bà mẹ nào cũng biết và thực hiện. Các yếu tố ảnh hưởng đến nuôi con hoàn toàn bằng sữa mẹ trong 6 tháng đầu thường là: mẹ phải đi làm sớm, bà mẹ nghĩ rằng sữa của mình không tốt bằng sữa công thức, chuộng sữa ngoại, muốn giữ gìn vóc dáng,...Không nên cho trẻ ăn quá nhiều chất đạm, dễ gây rối loạn tiêu hóa, phân sống...

_

_
_Không nên cho trẻ ăn quá nhiều chất đạm, dễ gây rối loạn tiêu hóa, phân sống..._​*Ăn bổ sung quá sớm hoặc quá muộn*
Theo khuyến nghị của Tổ chức Y tế Thế giới, thời điểm cho trẻ ăn bổ sung (ăn sam, ăn dặm) là khi trẻ tròn 6 tháng tuổi (180 ngày). Trẻ sau 6 tháng tuổi, nhu cầu tăng cao sữa mẹ không đáp ứng đủ vì vậy cần bổ sung thêm thức ăn cho trẻ.
​Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, trẻ ăn bổ sung sớm sẽ làm tăng gánh nặng cho bộ máy tiêu hóa,trong khi hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ còn non yếu làmảnh hưởng đến quá trình tiêu hóa và hấp thu, sức khỏe và sự phát triển của trẻ.

Ngược lại, khi cho trẻ ăn bổ sung muộn, sữa mẹ không đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu thì trẻ cũng sẽ chậm tăng cân. Vì sữa mẹ sau 6 tháng không thể đáp ứng nhu cầu dinh dưỡng ngày càng tăng lên của trẻ, nên cần phải cho trẻ ăn thêm thức ăn bổ sung. Ngoài việc bú sữa mẹ, trẻ cần được ăn thêm ít nhất là 1-2 bữa bột trong một ngày và số bữa ăn tùy theo độ tuổi.

*Chăm sóc và nuôi dưỡng khi trẻ ốm*
Chăm sóc và nuôi dưỡng trẻ trước, trong, sau khi bị ốm rất quan trọng vì nó sẽ làm cho bệnh mau khỏi, mau phục hồi sức khỏe và tăng cường sức đề kháng đối với bệnh tật. Khi trẻ bị ốm: sốt, tiêu chảy,...thì nhu cầu năng lượng và các chất dinh dưỡng cần nhiều hơn bình thường, trong khi đó một số bà mẹ lại có quan niệm sai lầm bắt trẻ phải ăn kiêng khem như: không cho trẻ bú, không cho trẻ ăn dầu hoặc mỡ, không cho trẻ ăn chất đạm, không cho trẻ ăn rau xanh,chỉ cho ăn bột ngọt (đường),...vì sợ trẻ đi ngoài nhiều hơn.

Trẻ bị sốt sẽ mất nước, nhưng không bù nước cho trẻ và uống nước Oresol, bắt trẻ ăn kiêng,... Sau khi khỏi bệnh, không cho trẻ ăn nhiều hơn để trẻ mau chóng phục hồi sức khỏe. Chế độ ăn uống kiêng khem, bữa ăn của trẻ mất cân đối không đủ chất, chính vì vậy trẻ dễ bị nguy cơ suy dinh dưỡng.

*Cho trẻ ăn quá nhiều chất bổ dưỡng*
Nhu cầu chất đạm của trẻ từ 6-11 tháng tuổi là 2-2,2 g/kg/ngày hay từ 18-20 gam/ngày(tương ứng với 20-30g thịt/bữa). Nhu cầu dầu hoặc mỡ từ 1-2 thìa cà phê/bữa và rau xanh 1-2 thìa cà phê/bữa. Công thức một bữa bột cua cho trẻ 7-9 tháng tuổi gồm: Bột gạo tẻ 4 thìa cà phê, nước lọc cua 1 bát con, mỡ ăn 1 thìa cà phê, rau xanh giã nhỏ 2 thìa cà phê.

Trong năm đầu, nhu cầu dinh dưỡng của trẻ rất cao cần thiết cho sự phát triển trong khi đó dạ dày của trẻ thì nhỏ, hệ tiêu hóa lại còn rất yếu, nếu nuôi dưỡng không tốt rất dễ bị tiêu chảy, kéo theo suy dinh dưỡng, còi xương. Vì vậy, các bà mẹ phải hết sức chú ý vấn đề vệ sinh an toàn thực phẩm trong khi lựa chọn thực phẩm, trong bảo quản/chế biến,...đồng thời cho trẻ ăn đúng nhu cầu cần thiết, tránh ăn quá nhiều chất bổ dưỡng.

Nếu khẩu phần ăn quá nhiều chất đạm, khiến hệ tiêu hóa non nớt phải làm việc mệt mỏi, dễ rối loạn tiêu hóa, gây phân sống, tiêu chảy,..

*Nhỏ không được nuôi dưỡng/chăm sóc, lớn lên sẽ “nuôi dưỡng/chăm sóc bù”*
Thực tế khoa học đã chứng minh suy dinh dưỡng trong giai đoạn phát triển quan trọng của con người-trước và trong quá trình mang thai và trong 2 năm đầu đời của trẻ đã lập trình cho mỗi cá nhân trong việc điều tiết tăng trưởng và ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển não bộ. Trẻ có não kém phát triển những năm đầu đời sẽ có nguy cơ về các bệnh của hệ thần kinh sau này: học tập kém, bỏ học sớm hơn, kỹ năng làm việc kém,...

Nếu giai đoạn 1000 ngày vàng không được chăm sóc nuôi dưỡng tốt thì dù chúng ta có nỗ lực đến đâu cũng không thể bù đắp được vì hầu như mọi chuyện đã được “an bài”. Vì vậy, việc hỗ trợ dinh dưỡng ở giai đoạn này đạt kết quả tối ưu so với bất kỳ giai đoạn nào khác trong cuộc đời của trẻ.

_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

